# Sending Parcels to Ireland/UK/Spain



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys 

I need to send somebodies luggage back to Europe as they have now decided to come back to Dubai(financial reasons) .. I have contacted Emirates Post and it would cost AED 831 to send 30KG, there is no hurray getting it there, can take over a month as long as it gets there. 

reason for Ireland/UK/spain is that he travels a lot between the three, so is doesn't matter where is goes

Has anybody sent anything back recently, how did you do it, what was the cost 

help is appreciated


----------

